# Upgrading from D70... D90 or D7000?



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2012)

Well I've had a D70 for almost 7 years and loved it. But it's getting a bit long in the tooth and I'm not starting to have problems with it reading memory cards... My onboard flash also died years ago lol. I mainly shoot landscape type shots and have started to get into night urban photography. I also will take pictures of emergency vehicles when I can, but that's usually when I'm at work (I work as a paramedic).I'm looking to stay with Nikon due to that's what I've used and my two main lenses are the Nikkor 18-200mm F/3.5-5.6 and the Nikkor 50mm F/1.8D. I just can't decided if I want to get a D7000 or D90. If I get the D90 I would also have the money to buy a new lens or two as well.  (and need some suggestions for lenses that I don't have covered...  I havn'et looked at new camera gear in a while). My budget is about $1200 or so... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ulrichsd (May 18, 2012)

The D7000 is best, but both will be a lot better than your D70.  I had the same decision two years ago and went with the D90.  $650 factory demo from Cameta.com and used the extra $550 to buy some lenses.  So I guess it depends if you feel like you'd like to add some glass to your lineup?  Maybe a ultra-wide or a macro lens?


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 18, 2012)

D7000 no question about it, it wayyy better then the D90. (not that the D90 is bad, but in comparison to the D7000).


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2012)

ulrichsd said:


> The D7000 is best, but both will be a lot better than your D70.  I had the same decision two years ago and went with the D90.  $650 factory demo from Cameta.com and used the extra $550 to buy some lenses.  So I guess it depends if you feel like you'd like to add some glass to your lineup?  Maybe a ultra-wide or a macro lens?


I was really looking at the Rokinon 8mm F/3.5 lens, and if I get the D90 I will most likely pick one up to play with. THe other thing I forgot is I have to leave some money for some decent SD cards, as all my good cards are CF cards for hte D70... I only have a few low cap low class SD cards floating around. 
I'm really looking at both, since I know they're both a huge improvement over the D70.


----------



## ulrichsd (May 18, 2012)

This might be helpful for comparing the two specs.

D7000 main advantages (for me) would be better video, 1 stop better ISO, better focusing system, better resolution, better sensor, higher frame rate, 2 sd card slots and weather sealing.  Really, IMO, the only thing that is wayyyy better is the video (continuous focus and 1080p) and ISO sensitivity, everything else is just a little better.  But compared to your D70 I think you'd be much happier with either.

(***dsiclaimer: I own and shoot with the D90 and have only held a D7000 in the store, never done any shooting with, so my observations are bit one sided, hopefully some who has used both can comment)  I'm not trying to persuade you to get a D90, D7000 is definitely better and you have a good couple of lenses.  But if it is wide angle lens w/ the D90 OR D7000 and no lens.... I don't know, tough decision.


----------



## jake337 (May 18, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> D7000 no question about it, it wayyy better then the D90. (not that the D90 is bad, but in comparison to the D7000).



I wouldn't say way better.  Just a slight upgrade.  Both will take fine photos.  If your interested in older manual focus lens then the d7000 for sure as it meters AI, AIS lens and the d90 does not.


Don't forget about D300 and d300s as those will be in your price range as well.

Not to mention the older flagship D2XS is right around a $1,000 bucks!

Used Nikon D2XS 12.4 Megapixels Digital SLR Camera Body


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2012)

I think the good high-resolutiuon and solid sensor tech of the D7000 makes it the preferable body over the discontinued D90 *IF* the body suits your vision and manner of shooting. SInce the D70's day, Live View has become another,secondary (or primary for some people!) manner of framing and shooting photos..

One other comment: Nikon is expected to announce another camera this summer (Announcement is due in August is what I keep reading.) MY prediction/feeling/guess/hope is that the next camera will be the Nikon D90's replacement, OR the D300s replacement. I honestly think it is always best to buy a camera with a lot of future potential in it, for YOU...so...honestly...you've got probably only a few weeks until a new Nikon comes out, I think. Unlike the D800 and D4, the little D3200 is available EVERYWHERE....at low prices...I think a new hobbyist/consumer body will also see immediate availability right after it is announced. This is *not *like waiting in vain for something new to be announced--the D90 and D300s are the OLDEST bodies in the entire NIkon lineup, and are actually *DUE* for replacement...


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2012)

NikonUSA.com still shows the D90 on their web site, as of today. - Digital SLR Cameras | Nikon D-SLR Cameras & Compact D-SLR Cameras

Amazon.com still sells them new (from Adorama) Nikon D90 12.3MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) 

Though BHPhotoVideo.com show the D90 as Temporarily Out of Stock, but not Discontinued - Nikon D90 SLR Digital Camera (Body Only) 25446 B&H Photo Video


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2012)

The Nikon D90 was  listed as DISCONTINUED on the Nikon, Japan official web site wayyyy back in May of 2011. As in "May of last year."

Nikon D90 is now officially discontinued | Nikon Rumors

As one of Nikon's best selling SLRs of all-time, there are still plenty of Nikon D90's available in the retail channel. But Nikon,Japan (you know the company that actually *manufactures* the D90) itself has listed the camera as DISCONTINUED for one full year now.

Retail outlets and web outlets of course, will not tell buyers that the camera has been discontinued because if they do, the camera becomes less-desirable to those who always want to buy the latest consumer electronics devices. It's a matter of 1) keeping the information quiet, so that customers will willingly BUY a discontinued camera, that 2) an official Nikon retailer has spent money on putting into his inventory. I used to work in the retail camera business; when the manufacturer ceases production, dealers really,really,really want the company to keep the product listed on the web sites and so on. The term *"NOS" or new old stock* applies here. Hell, Nikon F3's were/are available new for a decade after they ceased making them. Same with the D40 and D40x; when Best Buy orders a freighter full of Nikon products for its over 40,000 stores, they want Nikon to continue to give the impression that the camera is still "current".

My point is this: Nikon has STOPPED MAKING D90 cameras.


----------



## Tkaczuk (May 18, 2012)

I would say After owning both. The D90 only a tiny bit better the the D7000. For the price and what you are thinking get the D90 you will be happy with both either way. I would still be shooting with my D90 but i got too adventurist and lets just say after a long trip it didn't come back working. I would have said buy a D5100 but then the 50mm 1.8 wouldn't be auto focus. D300 not as good as the D90 so to me a down grade.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2012)

The main reason I'm looking for a body now is I would like to replace my D70 before I go to Baltimore in July. I've looked at spec sheets till my eyes bled lol. Thanks for the suggestions everyone  I'l keep looking and watching here.

EDIT: And video is about the last thing I'm concerned with on a DSLR... I never have understood doing video w/ a DSLR lol


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 18, 2012)

Little talked difference between the two is how much better the D7000 handles blacks. The DR of the D7k is simply a league higher than the D90. Not to mention it handles noise much better (which is also evident in the blacks).


----------



## orb9220 (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm normally would recommend a D90 as a good leap up on the D70 and may make your quite satsified. But as you pointed out.



> _"I mainly shoot landscape type shots and have started to get into night  urban photography. I also will take pictures of emergency vehicles when I  can, but that's usually when I'm at work (I work as a paramedic)."_



I would point you to the improved Dynamic Range and Better Low Light sensor of the D7000. As would be a major improvement for landscape and more usability in lower light night urban photography.
.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2012)

Found a D7000 for $950 or so... and picked up a 24 hour OT shift at work  So I ordered the body today, and when I get my next check I'll have enough for plane tickets and the fisheye I want  Also ordered a new Mountainsmith camera pack and 2 16gb C10 SDHC cards


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 20, 2012)

What is a mountainsmith camera pack?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> What is a mountainsmith camera pack?


The Mountainsmith Spectra backpack. Played around with one at the local REI and I loved it.


----------



## ibtm (May 20, 2012)

I have a reconditioned D90 I just got from B&H a month ago---got it in the interim while waiting for a D800--getting my D800 this week----you can buy my D90 body--it is in great shape and reconditioned at Nikon--in the original box I got from B&H and charger, manual etc.  if interested e mail me ibtm@aol.com


----------

